# 1870's Penny Farthing - Highwheel "FOR SALE"



## corbettclassics

Selling my 54" English made Penny Farthing.  Freshly painted.
Serious inquiries to:
corbettclassics@me.com
Price $3,500
Thank you
Pics here ...
http://vintagetrackbikes-corbettclassics.blogspot.com/


----------



## j morgan

Nice bike, good job on the restoration.

Also nice display of track bikes.  I have several LaCledes, have never seen a racer though.
James


----------



## corbettclassics

SOLD!!!  Thank you Cabe


----------



## Larmo63

*Why so cheap?*

This bike seems way under-priced.....


----------



## corbettclassics

Yeah, you're right!!  I think I may have sold it too cheap.  But I usually sell
my bikes at very reasonable prices.  Will also be selling shortly:
1895 Kenmore Track Racer - all original with Kelly bars
1917(?) Colson Flyer Track Racer - restored ( earliest known )
1962 Raphael Geminiani Track - restored frame/fork
Maybe some others too...
corbettclassics@me.com


----------



## Velo-dream

*antique track racer*



corbettclassics said:


> Yeah, you're right!!  I think I may have sold it too cheap.  But I usually sell
> my bikes at very reasonable prices.  Will also be selling shortly:
> 1895 Kenmore Track Racer - all original with Kelly bars
> 1917(?) Colson Flyer Track Racer - restored ( earliest known )
> 1962 Raphael Geminiani Track - restored frame/fork
> Maybe some others too...
> corbettclassics@me.com




Hello 

could you give me the price of your upcoming sales of your racing bike for sale please 

bike regards,

kris


----------



## bricycle

corbettclassics said:


> Yeah, you're right!!  I think I may have sold it too cheap.  But I usually sell
> my bikes at very reasonable prices.  Will also be selling shortly:
> 1895 Kenmore Track Racer - all original with Kelly bars
> 1917(?) Colson Flyer Track Racer - restored ( earliest known )
> 1962 Raphael Geminiani Track - restored frame/fork
> Maybe some others too...
> corbettclassics@me.com




We appreciate your conservative pricing!


----------



## bricycle

Check out the newby.... here an hour and a half, and already pouncing on stuff.... guy after my own heart.


----------



## nezzza101

*Average Price?*



Larmo63 said:


> This bike seems way under-priced.....




What would a proper price be for such bike?


----------



## corbettclassics

nezzza101 said:


> What would a proper price be for such bike?





It really depends on the bike!!!  Some are rarer than others so, "proper price" is hard to pin point.

I thought my price was reasonable for a bike that was unknown.  For a Victor for instance - double it.

I just came across a racer ( I think it was a Singer ) for $15,000

Mike cates has a rare one up for sale at $23,000.


Hope this helps a little…


corbettclassics


----------



## walter branche

*beware*

whoever bought the highwheel bike, it has corrigated tiring , on the large wheel ,,the tire is not fitted proper ,  , this , can cause you permanent  brain damage ,extremely dangerous ,


----------

